# Helmet Question



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Hockey helmet maybe?


----------



## PS6236 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking about that or a snowmobile helmet or something, but I am worried that it would add too much extra weight and put me off balance. I am looking for something I can still manage to ride in, and hopefully getting some knowledgable answers from people who have used certain helmets before

Also, I don't think a hockey helmet would meet the safety requirements to snowboard in, good idea though.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Motocross helmet. Most are designed to work with goggles and you can remove the visor if you'd like.


----------



## PS6236 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Motocross helmet. Most are designed to work with goggles and you can remove the visor if you'd like.


Obviously a safe helmet, but dont you think I will be having weight issues? I mean that helmet has to be very heavy, wouldn't it put me off balance even in a simple turn?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Troy Lee and Giro make lids to fit your big noggin. Go look at the downhill mt biking full faces.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a Giro Remedy S at the end of last season ($100 for a $300 helmet - nice!).
Anyway, I haven't worn it snowboarding yet, but I did buy it to protect my jaw/lower face when riding trees or rails.

I tried a Ruroc last year and couldn't get comfortable wearing it.
The Remedy S is AMAZINGLY comfortable!
I got the largest size, and I wear a 7.5" hat.

You may want to look into it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it possible to fabricate a chin guard then rivet it to an existing helmet ?


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

PS6236 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that or a snowmobile helmet or something, but I am worried that it would add too much extra weight and put me off balance. I am looking for something I can still manage to ride in, and hopefully getting some knowledgable answers from people who have used certain helmets before
> 
> Also, I don't think a hockey helmet would meet the safety requirements to snowboard in, good idea though.


My brother snowboarded for awhile with a hockey helmet and it didn't bother him. A hockey helmet is heavier but not that much. You'll forget about the weight.


----------



## PS6236 (Oct 29, 2013)

snownstuff said:


> My brother snowboarded for awhile with a hockey helmet and it didn't bother him. A hockey helmet is heavier but not that much. You'll forget about the weight.


The next problem is that unless I wear a caged hockey helmet (Wouldnt work too well with goggles) it wont protect my jaw much...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a Giro with a removable jaw section ever try something like this?










how about the type of protections slalom racers use.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

PS6236 said:


> The next problem is that unless I wear a caged hockey helmet (Wouldnt work too well with goggles) it wont protect my jaw much...


my brother used a caged helmet


----------



## PS6236 (Oct 29, 2013)

slyder said:


> Here is a Giro with a removable jaw section ever try something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a genius. Any ideas how to deal with the ski racer insults I will get from all my buddies now? (jk) btw nice prof pic.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hire a local air brush artist to make some cool design and tell your buddies to shut up and give you another one of "their" beers :eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

My suggestion about the Giro Remedy S didn't work for ya?
Same as the pic above, but the jaw piece is fixed. And it's designed for snowboarders.
(I remove the visor piece though.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Troy Lee and Giro make lids to fit your big noggin. Go look at the downhill mt biking full faces.


Troy Lee are the shiz...work great with goggles and light wt

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0304-22

btw how did you do in the jaw...and no full face will prevent you from kneeing yourself...which is the only jaw thing that might happen unless ur in the park.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually have trouble with helmets as well. I cannot fit into any Sandbox helmets or most Bern helmets, even if they say XL or XXL. 

Smith Holt XL did fit for me, however. That is my first recommendation since it's EPS approved.

I also found a Bern Macon XXXL. I think it's a discontinued size or at least I had a lot of trouble finding one. It fit perfectly, but this is a hard hat and not EPS certified.

My main issue with helmets is that my skull is pretty wide, so most helmets pinch the sides of my head to the point that they hurt. That's my reason of going for XL+ helmets. Hopefully my info helps you out abit.


----------

